
Ask HN: Should I Go for an MS in Computer Science? Having Doubts - throw11092019
Background: I have a BS in Computer Science (graduated Spring 2018) but have been out of a job for a few months now. I&#x27;m in my early twenties, US citizen and have no debt whatsoever.<p>I got accepted into a few master&#x27;s programs, but now that I need to make a decision, I&#x27;m questioning myself whether I really should be going for this. It seems like a lot of people in the industry are against getting a master&#x27;s degree as it can be expensive and of questionable value. As for myself, I have a few reasons that are motivating me:<p>1. Better employment opportunities outside of web development work: I am aware that some positions e.g. AI, ML are pretty much restricted to those with master&#x27;s or PhDs.<p>2. My undergraduate school was not the best in terms of education, and I would like to learn from a much better institution. Ideally, I would also assist with some research should my schedule permit it.<p>3. Self-interest: I enjoy computer science and would love to go deeper into several sub-fields (will likely do a thesis).<p>4. Reputation &#x2F; family: Growing up, my family did not really put much emphasis on education and intellectual curiosity, nor were they themselves relatively educated. I&#x27;d like to be one of the very few in my family to hold an advanced degree. It&#x27;s almost like a challenge to myself to see how much I can grow from my circumstances and previous self.<p>So, HN, what&#x27;s your take on this? Should I pull the trigger and go to grad school?
======
drallison
I would suggest that you do the Masters degree at a quality recognized
institution. (full disclosure: I teach at a major university.) Undergraduate
computer science cannot cover the range of topics which one skilled in the
computer arts needs to know. Also, read your own post--it is pretty clear what
you want the decision to be.

